# Muskegon Rescue Mission needs you



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

The Muskegon Rescue Mission operates several thrift stores in the Muskegon area. Reacting to an idea spawned on the MI Sportsmans Forum, the Rescue Mission has decided to create a sporting goods department in their thrift store.

The primary goal of creating this department is to create opportunity for the underprivileged. By partaking in sports and outdoors activities, the participants will find numerous benefits.

To make this successful, though, the rescue mission needs your donations! Please, go through your closet and garage and if you have items that are in good shape that you are willing to part with, please consider donating those items to the rescue mission.

The mission is looking for sports gear, like baseball gloves, basketballs, footwear, etc, fishing poles and tackle, camping equipment and will take most hunting gear (they are even working on a relationship with an FFL holder to accept guns, but not ready for that yet!).

Another thing that you can do is get with the leaders of your local club of choice (DU, Pheasants Forever, TU, etc.) and brainstorm ideas to encourage your members to participate, such as offering free raffle tickets to members that donate an item at your next banquet.

For more information, please call them at (231) 777-1808 or visit their web site at http://www.muskegonmission.org/.

Thank you Steve, for approving the promotion of this activity.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Keep in mind you can take a tax deduction for the value of the items you donate.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I understand that it is impractical for most of you to donate to the Muskegon rescue mission just based on geography. How about contacting your local thrift store to encourage them to establish a sporting goods department?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Just spoke with the folks at the mission and in spite of what a great idea this concept is, it has not gotten off the ground due to inadequate donations.

Guys, everyoone loves to buy new gear. When you do, you probably are replacing somenthing that is functional. Ask youself who needs it more, you, or a kid just starting out??

This holiday season, take a minute to take an inventory and sort out the usable stuff that you can do without and get it over to the Mission. If you hurry, you can still get in on a tax deduction for 2011 to boot!

Sportsmen are typically caring people. Prove it - let's help the Mission a and help some kids. (Not only that, your wife will be proud of you for cleaning up the shed!)


----------

